# Pot call



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

Some of @Kevin fbe. 3" aluminum over glass with Purple Heart/ bubinga striker 
Ca finish

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice job Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2014)

Great looking call n striker !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 23, 2014)

Good lookin caller

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 23, 2014)

WOW Tony, we might have to call you a call maker. That is a good looker with it's striker.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> WOW Tony, we might have to call you a call maker. That is a good looker with it's striker.
> 
> Ray


Ty ray. Can figure out if I like calls pens or bowls better. Lol. As soon as I get my sound down pat every time I may like calls as much as pens. Lol


----------



## bluedot (Feb 23, 2014)

Good Job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you dry it in the microwave and if so how long did it take? OBTW sweeeeet call!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice job Tony. Great looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 23, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Did you dry it in the microwave and if so how long did it take? OBTW sweeeeet call!


Doesn't take long to dry. Actually I didn't use the microwave on this one I was in the shop so I threw it in the toaster over on about 150 for an hours or so. I think I did this a few times over the course of a few days while I was doing other things. Didn't really pay attention. But I decided to make a call after it quit dropping weight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice job Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 4, 2014)

Both look great. Rick


----------

